
Stanford Study Finds Companies Get Less Innovative Post IPO - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2013/01/15/stanford-study-finds-companies-get-less-innovative-post-ipo/
======
gatsby
This study's benchmark for innovation is "measured by the number of patents
filed." It's hard to measure innovation, but going off of just patents alone
is ridiculous.

That said, I would actually agree that in general, post-IPO innovation slows
at most companies, but a lot of it has to due with the lowered levels of risk
that the public is willing to assume as opposed to angels and PE/VC firms.
Public companies naturally have more regulations and bureaucracy, making it a
lot more challenging to release revolutionary products and features than
private companies.

